
Tesla Asks Investors For Another $40 Million To Start Its Engines. - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/21/tesla-asks-investors-for-another-40-million-to-start-its-engines/
======
ALee
"But nobody ever said trying to make an electric car would be easy. Sometimes
ambitious startups need a billionaire with conviction to see them through the
rough spots."

Elon Musk's SpaceX hasn't had a successful flight yet (two failed attempts
last time I checked) and now Tesla needs more money. I disagree with anyone
who says that he won't win, I wholeheartedly believe he will.

Now there is a man who is still an entrepreneur with courage in his
convictions.

